# Rectal prolapse during coughing



## Lazarus (Sep 26, 2013)

Just bought a six month old Dorper ewe lamb who prolapsed her rectum temporarily after being drenched.     I believe some of the drench got into her airway and she coughed very severely for about a minute.     When she coughed, her rectum lining (pink in color) literally came out and inflated like a balloon about the size of a hard baseball.    Then it receded completely out of sight, and she appears okay.     But now, everytime she coughs for any reason, she prolapses about an inch, but it always recedes.   She seems to need to cough now to push out feces.   Manure appears normal, pelleted.

Is she okay, and is there permanent damage there?     Is there anything I should or can do?   No sheep vets around here.   
They just google sheep for answers.

I live in very rural south Texas, and am new to sheep.     This lamb was purchased along with five others her age and size.


----------



## CritterZone (Sep 27, 2013)

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/rectalprolapse.html


----------

